# What is the process for getting my passport/certifiacates attested? UK



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Good morning all! 

It appears i will be flying out to begin my new life the first week in January! What a way to start the New Year!!! With this, i now need to put plans in place to have my degree certificate and passport attested.

I was wondering if anyone can explain what i need to do in order to get this done, and also how much it is likely to cost.

I would be most greatful.

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You do not need to get your passport attested.
Educational Certificate needs to go to your solicitor first to be notorised.
Then to Foreign & Commonwealth in Milton Keynes.
Then to UAE Embassy in London.
Birth Certificate/Marriage Cert, where applicable, does not need to go to solicitor first - it can go straight to FCO and Embassy.
Easiest way is to do it by post. 
Post everything to FCO with necessary fees and a Stamped Addressed Envelope, the FCO will forward it to the UAE Embassy for you, who in turn will post it all back to you.
All this is explained on the FCO website and the UAE Embassy London site.
Note the UAE Embassy do not accept cheques or credit cards - a postal order is the quickest way.
A Solicitor will offer to do all this for you but at a price! It is very easy to do it yourself but allow a couple of weeks. There are alot of religious hoildays in November/December and the UAE Embassy will be closed so do this as soon as possible if you are coming at beginning of January.
Solicitor will charge £5- £20 per documnent.
FCO and UAE Embassy prices are on their websites - I think I paid £20 per document.


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

What documents do i actually need attesting? Just my degree certificate? Some people are telling me also my passport, some telling me my birth certificate, and one site saying 6 months bank statements!!! I am just soooo confused by it all right now.

Sorry if this is something simple, but the amount of people saying different things is overwhelming!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Your employer should tell you. Degree Certificate - Yes you need that.
You definitely do not need your passport attested - it is already recognised all over the world.
Birth Ceritficates would normally only be required for your children (don't know if you are bringing any).
Marriage Certificate if you are bringing your wife.
Medical prescription of you are bringing a restricted drug.
What do you want bank statements attested for?


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Nope, no children! It is just me! Therefore, just my degree certificate! Excellent, i will get it sent off tomorrow morning now the copies have been signed by a Solicitor.

I didnt understand the bank statements either, but they were listed on a web site! Not sure why! Thank you very much for the swift response!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You are doing the right thing, too many people don't sort it before they come and it is alot more complicated to do it from Dubai, you may have to take it to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai as well when you arrive but don't worry about that at the mo, the company PRO will tell you if you have to when he applies for your res permit. Good Luck xx


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Your bank statements won't need attesting but having copies of the last 6 months will help when opening a bank account here. There is no way for UAE banks to know how reliable with your cash. They can't check your credit rating etc etc. (generally speaking that is; if you open an account with Lloyds then they can).

By having copies of statements it sets their mind to rest. Of course you will still get marginal customer service and have to deal with endless bureaucracy not matter who you bank with, but that just the middle east for you.

Good luck,
H-B-H


----------

